# what is it?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Despard switch.


----------



## TDec (Nov 30, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

That nickels probably worth more than a nickel.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is not a despard switch. It is a some kind of appliance switch. I think the problem is a loose neutral.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That is not a despard switch. It is a some kind of appliance switch. I think the problem is a loose neutral.


I agree, I have seen them used for the light on a stove.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I second the loose neutral. That is the problem you have got. It always is.

Don't forget to twist the wires really tight like Harry always told us.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Look up Carling 215-BL/ON-OFF. It is a generic spst switch used in appliances etc...


----------

